# Cedar Plank Salmon



## smokingd (Sep 14, 2010)

I had to try salmon this way.  I got a farm raised salmon fillet.  I put a sprinkle of a citrus blend spice I have then a few sprigs of dill and topped that off with slices of lemon and covered the works in fresh ground pepper.




















I grilled this fish (sorry) on my charcoal kettle.  My temp was around 300F.  I used cedar shingles my old man had left from his shed.  Kept most of it in the indirect heat but allowed a corner to smolder (I know soft wood is bad for smoking) and the small amount of smoke gave a wonderful sweet flavor.  The planks were soaked for 1 day then I sprinkled it with my citrus blend and wrapped in saran over night (not sure if it helped but...)  Here is the finished product.













Thanks for checking out my fish.  It was fantastic and I will be doing it again.


----------



## mikew (Sep 14, 2010)

That looks fantastic! How long did you have in the grill?


----------



## rbranstner (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks great to me.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 14, 2010)

Man oh Man there Dennis the salmon looks good and if you say it was I'll believe you. I don't like it thou.


----------



## stircrazy (Sep 14, 2010)

looks good, but I highly recomend not using ceder shingles, as most are treated to give them a fire ratings. 

Steve


----------



## smokingd (Sep 15, 2010)

mikew said:


> That looks fantastic! How long did you have in the grill?


It was on the grill for about an hour


----------



## ak1 (Sep 15, 2010)

Looks fantastic!

But, I would agree with Stircrazy, don't use shingles unless you know they are untreated.


----------



## smokingd (Sep 15, 2010)

AK1 said:


> Looks fantastic!
> 
> But, I would agree with Stircrazy, don't use shingles unless you know they are untreated.


I would also agree on the store bought shingles sorry should have mentioned we cut them ourselves with cedar we cut from the yard


----------



## ak1 (Sep 15, 2010)

smokingd said:


> I would also agree on the store bought shingles sorry should have mentioned we cut them ourselves with cedar we cut from the yard


Then you're good to go!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 19, 2010)

Damn, almost missed another great thread!

Good lookin' Salmon there "D" !

That had to be mighty tasty !

Bear


----------



## cody27 (Oct 5, 2010)

i love cedar plank salmon, my fav is an orange citrus recipe i came across, as for planks its usually fine as long as you get untreated planks or you buy em from the grocery store but that can be pricey or like the OP cuts his own which im thinkin i may do next time im out in the bush


----------

